# Western Vic + SA



## NickGeee (Apr 3, 2018)

Whipped across the border over the easter weekend to find some cool herps. Got some new species, although we missed out on a few targets.


Corangamite water skink (Eulamprus tympanum marnieae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Corangamite water skink (Eulamprus tympanum marnieae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Bougainville&#x27;s skink (Lerista bougainvillii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Four-toed earless skink (Hemiergis peronii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eared Worm-lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eared Worm-lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eastern blue-tongued lizard (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Little whip snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Little whip snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lined Worm-lizard (Aprasia striolata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lined Worm-lizard (Aprasia striolata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome stuff as always Nick


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome natural pics.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 3, 2018)

What fantastic pics as usual 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Apr 3, 2018)

Really look forward to your posts Nick, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 3, 2018)

Great photos as always, Nick. Where did you go in SA?


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 3, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Great photos as always, Nick. Where did you go in SA?


Thanks! We went around Mount Gambier and up to Naracoorte.


----------

